# Help



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

My Little mate (young Pigeon) Has Swelling on Joings off Its legs Could You Help Me As im Gutter  


P.s i Will be REALLY greatful Thanks Glyn


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Swellings on joints can indicate paratyphoid, but it's not really possible to say for sure. A clear pic of the problem might help, if one of the members here has seen paratyphoid boils or swellings.

John


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

its like inflation on its hips ?? but its not in pain and it can walk properly


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

A pic would help...he may need some meds sooner rather than later


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

sorry For you to hear this but i dispatched the bird as all its body was sweling up  im abit pissed off now as that was my pet one


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi Glyn,

Way to go with giving your bird a chance to recover! I'm glad you cared enough for your pet to give it medication and supportive care.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Glyn said:


> sorry For you to hear this but i dispatched the bird as all its body was sweling up  im abit pissed off now as that was my pet one


Sorry if I'm being thick, but what exactly did you mean by 'dispatched'?


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I'd say that Glyn killed his/her "pet" for simply being sick, without giving the pigeon any chance for recovery.

And I use the term pet VERY loosely in this case.


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

it started to blow up it was like puffer fish it was getting worse not better im not the one to keep an animal in pain


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That's what I was afraid you meant.

I'm sorry you weren't able to get the bird any help.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glyn said:


> it started to blow up it was like puffer fish...


Sometimes very dramatic looking things can be very treatable. Several years ago, my Walter's front half blew up like that. Turned out that trichomonas (canker) had caused a hole in one of his air sacks. I treated him for the trich and he recovered in less than a week.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Well, one of my birds filled up with blood and could hardly breathe 8 days ago (I tried to look at her vent and blood poured from her nostrils). My vet thinks it may be canker related so she (the bird) was started on flagyl, now she's doing pretty well.

The point is treat your bird when they're sick, don't just kill them.


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

Well i got them as feral babys so it could have been anything , and i have 3 more , and one is very weak so im letting her/him rest and im hand feeding her/him but they all were in poor conditions , all i want is a good life for these birds there were all skinny smelly and really ugly lol but the ugly squeeker turned into a beutiful racer


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Glyn said:


> *Well i got them as feral babys so it could have been anything *, and i have 3 more , and *one is very weak so im letting her/him rest and im hand feeding her/him but they all were in poor conditions *, all i want is a good life for these birds there were all skinny smelly and really ugly lol but the ugly squeeker turned into a beutiful racer


Well sure ...but still treatable. No reason to kill them.
After all, we wouldn't dispatch you if you were ill. Please allow these Pigeons the same courtesy.


Treating for canker would be a start as would sharing with us what you are feeding, how much you are feeding and how often you are feeding. For example, are you letting the crop empty before you add more food?

Where are you located in the event we know of a rehabvber near by?


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

Well Im From Barnsley , i Feed Them When there crop is empty , ive been feeding them on a mixture from the pet shop its called : pigeons corn lol and if i was really ill i would dispatch myself


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Glyn said:


> Well Im From Barnsley , i Feed Them When there crop is empty , ive been feeding them on a mixture from the pet shop its called : pigeons corn lol and if i was really ill i would dispatch myself


The point that you are not acknowledging is this...Really Ill Pigeons can recover if they receive proper treatment, which most often isn't complicated.


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

well im 16 No MONEY were do you think i can get FREE medication for the birds ??????


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm going to email Feefo so she can direct you to the closest rehabber.


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

im just wanting info here , 

i have a yb that seems to be weak and it can not walk and its flapping its wings when its walking could you help me , tell me what medication he might need or how i can get him to put weight on fast and to give him energy  thanks for your help Glyn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Glyn said:


> im just wanting info here ,
> 
> i have a yb that seems to be weak and it can not walk and its flapping its wings when its walking could you help me , tell me what medication he might need or how i can get him to put weight on fast and to give him energy  thanks for your help Glyn


A rehabber near you would be able to help know where to get meds and may even have some, so please post your location so she can find one for you to call.


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

Athersley North , Barnsley uk Thanks Alot , i Know off A Crothers From Wakefield But I have No transport Or Money , looks like im guna have to get some gardens Cut lol


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The bird that started to blow up like a puffer fish it probably had a ruptured air sac caused by trauma, very easy to correct, you could have probably have done it yourself. You killed it unnecessarily.

The yb that can't fly probably has a calcium deficiency. That can also be corrected. Are they free flying or captive? Have the parents got access to grit? Pigeon corn probably doesn't have all the nutrients and vitamins that they need.

I can send you some meds, calcium etc if you PM me your address, but you will have to promise to read the instructions carefully and follow them to the letter. Also, not to "dispatch" the birds, as you took them as wild birds that is against the law.

Cynthia


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

1.It is Not Illegal To cull a Feral Bird (pest)
2.the bird can not walk wright and i have it in the house hand feeding him/her
3.the bird is 4 weeks old 

and ill send you my adress and i will read the instructions on the med 

Thanks For Your Time 

Glyn


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> It is Not Illegal To cull a Feral Bird (pest)


Actually it is if you don't :

a) Have a licence and 

b) meet the conditions of the licence (which require you to consider all non - lethal alternatives first).

(Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981)

It is also illegal to take a bird, its eggs or its nestlings without a licence, or to disturb their nests. All birds have some protection under the Act. Although I must admit that the powers that be (Natural England, DEFRA, the Wildlife Police) don't enforce the Act as they should, because they are morons.

Cynthia


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Glyn,
*When you have no money, no meds, no transport and a sick bird, it is human to panic*, but you have come to the right place for help for you and your birds.
PLease calm down, accept the help you're given and follow the experts' advice. There's no need to feel so defensive that you come across as cruel and defiant, and upset the feelings of the members here who are capable of incredible things to save a bird's life!
My guess is you feel upset at the loss of the bird, and you felt guilty when told it could have been saved. If you hadn't had a kind heart you wouldn't have adopted those birds, so *prove that my faith in you is justified by doing all you can for the other birds!*


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

Well i Feel guilty, i Do Love These birds i Am A Hunter , And i Wouldnt Hurt a Pigeon unless i thought i couldnt do anything to help it i dont have money so i thought if i dont couse it anymore pain and dispatch it in a humane way , And i Took The Birds in cos they were in a horrible place cold damp and all i want for feral racers is a happy life thats why im trying to adopt ferals


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that, except for the 'hunter' bit! Here's some food for thought: anybody or anything can cause the death of a living being, even a brick. No glory there. But to give life...? Now that's real power! Isn't that more your cup of tea?


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

well ive just got the fredgling on my knee feeding him lol hes getting stronger were could i buy , nutiunts (spelling) and stuff to get it healthy , hes just watching t.v lol and having a luke warm drink you might call it aired water


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

will update info in the morning


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

How's the little bird?
Remember what Feefo said, that he needs calcium? The most common type is oyster shell (literally grounded oyster shells) and it's very cheap. It can come in small packets and you can find it in any pet shop or any place where you buy food for chickens. If he can't scratch around on the ground, then he will also need a little grit to help him digest his food. You can get it from the same place as the other, and it's also pennies.
After you provide calcium, you need to know that the bird is capable of absorbing it. For that he needs vitamin D, which means he needs his daily dose of sunshine (so that's a freeby!) but if he's kept indoors he will need a vitamin D suplement, like cod liver oil.
Have a look in the 'sticky' threads about nutrition and the care of pigeons in general. You can get masses of good information there.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am sending Glyn some calcium and vitamin D3 and other bits.

Cynthia


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Feefo said:


> I am sending Glyn some calcium and vitamin D3 and other bits.
> 
> Cynthia


Thanks, Cynthia, you're a champ!


And *Glyn*, now's the time to show what you're made of! I know you're only 16, but there are other teenagers here and they're absolutely first class (take MaryOfExeter, for example)! So if you're not up to the job, own up now and put the pigeons up for adoption. If you keep them, they must be treated with care and respect, otherwise...


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

Im Actually BUZZING  I Got The other 2 Ybs Flying into My Loft From 60 yards Its A Start Tho init lol Thats the first time theyve been out  one went on to the roof and i chucked some corn down Boom streaght in I Was Like


----------

